# Kompeting Kardashians - by Kerry Nation (~BBW, Eating, Rivalry, ~SWG)



## Observer (Oct 17, 2009)

_~BBW, Eating, Rivalry ~SWG _- a craving for recognition inspires a unique publicity stunt and release of inner desires 

*KOMPETING KARDASHIANS 
By KerryNation ​*
*Introduction *

Still nothing? What does it take these days to get some attention!? Kim Kardashian screamed as she flung the latest issue of US Weekly across the room. Her older sister Kourtney was on the cover, along with Kendra Wilkinson, with the blaring headline Kendra and Kourtney Talk Baby! 

But it wasnt the fact that her sister had scored a magazine cover that was pissing Kim offit was the fact that Kim hadnt had one done on her in over seven months, not since her 2008 Disaster Movie, which had been panned by the critics and bombed at the box office. Since then she hadnt done anything the media felt was especially newsworthy, which was all the more frustrating because Kim felt otherwise, but right now that was beside the point. 

Jealousy burned inside Kim as her two sisters, Kourtney and Khloe, stole all the thunder on the familys reality show. Kim felt like a bit supporting player. And now, as the article declared for the umpteenth time, Kourtney was pregnant and hogging even more of the spotlight. After reading the article, Kims frustration skyrocketed! 

She thought the press should care more about what she had done since her last big story. It was certainly tougher than any movie or reality show. And shed only done it for the press. constantly on her for her butt size  personally shed hated it. . 

Six months ago, Kim had realized that she was carrying a lot of extra weight around her middle and her famous derriere, and had worked out like a demon to shed it. It was a difficult but stunning personal achievement, never mind that she felt like being a total b--- most of the time. Then the newer, trimmer, Kim had announced a workout DVD. But all her efforts had netted her publicity wise were a few morning radio interviews and one lonely photo op. That session turned out to be with a photographer who couldnt have been less interested in the once voluptuous, but now rail thin Kim. 

Appraising herself in the mirror that night, Kim had thought to herself that she had never looked better. What she had considered a bulbous, jiggling, out of control ass was now a slim, taut and tiny shadow of its former self. Her pudgy belly and heavy boobs had each shrunken away, though thanks to her implants, the boobs would never be completely gone. Everything was slimmer, smaller, and she thought, sexier. Right? 

Maybe but it wasnt working. Neither was anything else. After the DVD shed announced she was working on a new perfume line. It seemed everyone had heard that from Elizabeth Taylor. This was followed by a foray into a shoe shopping service, which drew comparisons to the former Filipina First Lady Imelda Marcos. Nothing poor Kim was trying was turning out right. 

But then things had gotten worse. Kourtney had announced her pregnancy, and the media (and Kourtney right along with them, to tell the truth) were having a field day watching her blow up. Every craving inspired trip to the grocery every new Twitter about her latest weigh in they all inspired magazine cover stories, entertainment news show pieces, and paparazzi photogs trying to catch a shot of the growing Kardashian sister and her ballooning belly. 

Its not fair, Kim thought. Ive worked so hard to get slender, to lose weight, and my cow of an older sister gets all the attention just for getting knocked up and getting fatter by the day. 

Suddenly, a light came on in Kims head. 

Fatter by the day, eh? Maybe the way to steal the spotlight isnt by being thinner than my sisters, but to be the fattest one of them all? After all Kim reasoned, if Kirstie Alley can blow up like a balloon and score a Jenny Craig deal to lose the weight, why cant I do the same thing? 

It would be perfect, Kim chortled. She would use her sisters pregnancy as an excuse to gain a ton of sympathy weight, maybe inspire a few pregnancy rumors about herself in the process. Before too long, as she out-ate and out-gained her pregnant sister, the media would cease to care as much about Kourtneys big bellythey would be too busy following Kim as she stuffed hers to the brim! And if a couple dozen pounds found their way back onto her diminished booty and got the ass-lovers all in lather, so much the better. Kim would once again have the media attention she so craved, and it was all as easy as stuffing her face. 

Laughing to herself, Kim walked over to the fridge, and after appraising its contents, got out a pint of ice cream, chocolate syrup, and a whole bottle of maraschino cherries and emptied it all into a serving bowl. These things werent usually found around the house due to Kims strict diet, but since becoming pregnant, Kourtney had begun to stockpile an amazing amount of junk food to feed her ever present cravings. 

Well see whos the bigger sister soon, Kourtney, Kim whispered as she dug into the fattening treat. 

*Chapter 1: The plot (including Kim) thickens! *

Hey everybody Im home! Kourtney sang out as she entered the house. Hearing no response, she continued into the living room and stopped short at the sight of Kim, splayed out on the couch sound asleep, the top button of her shorts undone to let her taut belly expand outwards. She had apparently eaten a huge snack, as an empty serving bowl sat on the floor next to the couch, smeared with the last vestiges of ice cream, chocolate syrup and cherry juice. 

My ice cream! Kourtney cried. What's going on Kim? I was looking forward to having that later.hey, wake up, Im talking to you! 

With that, Kourtney reached forward and poked Kim in the belly, hard. This woke the gorged girl from her slumber with a groan as she looked up to find an angry Kourtney standing over her, though thanks to Kourtneys round little five-month pregnant belly, all Kim could see of her sisters face were her furious, knotted eyebrows and her narrowed eyes. 

Oh hi Kourthowd the maternity shoot go? Kim asked while stifling a burp. 

Kourtney, however, was having none of the small talk. 

Never mind that, Kim. I want to know what you think youre doing eating all my ice cream.and my chocolate syrup, AND my cherry toppings! That was MY treat for later, and you know it! 

Kourtney fixed Kim with a hurt look before continuing on.  And besides, youre supposed to be watching your weight remember? What do you think Jamie is going to say when she finds out that her client, who just shed so much weight, went on a binge and gained half of it back? 

Hearing that name sent a pang of fear through Kim, though not for the reasons Kourtney intended it to. No, the reason Kim felt fear at hearing Jamie Donovans name was because she had failed to factor her agent/publicist into her weight gain scheme. What would Jamie say if she knew about Kims plan? Certainly thered be no way she would go along with it.would she? After all, who had ever heard of a starlet doing what Kim had planned? It was the cheapest, lowest form of desperation for attention, and Kim knew it. 

However, that didnt mean she was above using it, and use it she wouldwith or without Jamie Donovan, though she would do everything in her power to sway the talented publicist to her side, to win her support for this crazy idea. Because if someone as media savvy as Jamie Donovan got behind Kims weight gain plan, nothing could stop it. Nothing. 

*SNAP*SNAP*SNAP**SNAP* 

Kim are you even listening to me? Hello, Earth to Kim, come in Kim! Kim was brought back to reality by Kourtney snapping her fingers in Kims face, having taken a seat beside her on the couch. Kim turned to face her sister and finally spoke up. 

Yes, Ive been listening, and yes I heard what you said. And you know what? This little snack I had, its no big deal. I mean, an hour on the treadmill and a half hour of calisthenics and itll all be gone. You forget that Ive elevated my metabolism through my intense workouts over the last six months. This binge wont hurt me a bit, and in fact, I will bet you my Loius Vuitton purse, yes the one you like so much that you continually borrow it without asking, that I could even eat two whole pizzas for dinner tonight and not gain a pound. Not a pound. And as for your ice cream, I honestly did not know you were saving it for tonight. So Ill call up the ice cream man and personally pay to have him deliver twenty quarts of your choice, and you can store it in the walk in freezer and I wont go near it, ok? 

This was truly a concession from Kim, as the walk in freezer was reserved for family stockpiles only, and Kims usage of it for this could land her in trouble, not to mention the cost of twenty quarts of high quality ice cream. Kourtney was already salivating at the thought of it, and her tummy rumbled its agreement to the deal. 

Oh Kim, thank you, I mean, my point of yelling at you wasnt to guilt you into buying so much stuff. All I really wanted was an apology and maybe for you to replace the pint you ate. As for the pizza thing, are you insane? Im serious about that, Kim. You dont want to make a habit out of gorging yourself like you did today; I mean, Im pregnant so I can get away with gaining an enormous amount of weight, I have an excuse. But you? If you get fat, the media is going to crucify you just like they did to Jessica Simpson and I dont want that happening to my little sister. From now on, you leave the heavy eating to me, ok? 

Kim looked into her sisters eyes at that moment, and wondered if maybe Kourtney wasnt smarter than she looked. Maybe Kourtney had guessed Kims plan and was trying to sabotage it from the startmaybe secrecy wasnt the way to go with this plan after all. Kim suddenly decided to switch tacks and take a different approach to the plan. 

But Kourtney, she started. Look how happy you are being big and round, and eating whatever you want.and look how miserable I am on my diet! You dont want your little sister to be miserable and unhappy, do you? I mean, I envy you, Kourt. Youre so happy, and Im so thin and miserablewhat would it hurt if I gained a bit of sympathy weight along with my big sis? I think the media would think it was cute, how Kim Kardashian cares more about her big sisters happiness than her figure. And besides, you really dont want to go through this whole Im as big as a house thing without someone to commiserate with, do you? 

Kourtney considered this carefully for a moment before responding. Kim, this isnt a game you know. For every pound I gain while Im pregnant, thats another I have to lose once the baby comes, and you know, with pregnancy playing havoc with my metabolism, I might not be able to lose it very easily. I might stay fat for a while after the baby comes. And you dont want stay fat that long, do you? I mean, be honest, Kim, this is serious. 

Kims eyes lit up at the opening her sister had given her, and she pounced right away. 

But thats the great thing, Kourt! If we gain together, we can lose together. We can keep track of our gains via video journals, weigh ins, whatever, and then after, do the same thing with our weight loss. That way youll not only have a weight GAIN buddy, but a weight LOSS one too. Come on, Kourtney, you know this is a great idea, and you know you want to do it. And besides, you know Im going to go ahead with this anyway, even if you DO say no, you know me better than anyone, Kim said with a smile. 

Kourtney let out a sigh of exasperation, and finally relented. Ok sis, you win. I dont care if you gain along with me, but honestly, I hope youre prepared to go all the way with this. I dont want to end up gaining alone at around the eighth month because your ass has swollen to the size of a Volkswagon and youre unhappy and want to quit. Shut up, I know exactly where you store your excess weight at, heck, most of the male population in America knows that your ass is a calorie magnet, Kim. Its no big secret. Anyway, Im not really the one you have to convince. Im down with this idea, but you have to find out what your publicist and your agent have to say about it. You know theyre not going to be happy, Kim. 

Kim leaped off the couch with a squeal of victory and hugged her sister. Leave them to me, Kourt, Im sure I can handle them. But enough discussions for nowall this talk of gaining weight has gotten me hungry again, and I know youre starving. Care to take me up on that pizza challenge? 

Kourntey didnt miss a beat. Ok, Miss Greedyguts. If you think you can outeat me, youre wrong. Ill put down THREE pizzas myself to your two. The deal being, if you finish your two, and I cant finish my three, you keep your designer purse. If I win, I get the purse AND you have to get the pool boy to rub oil on my belly. 

Kims eyes went wide with shock. Ewww! I have to ask him to do that? Thats gross, he wont want to touch your belly, I mean, what guy in his right mind thinks pregnant chicks are hot? 

Kourtney gave her sister a sly smile and said Some of the same ones who think fat chicks are hot, smartass. Are you in or not? Dont tell me youre scared that your tiny little tummy cant beat my belly? 

Kim playfully poked her sister in the side and said Youre on! You might be rounder than me right now, but all that belly isnt empty storage space. I think I can take youpass me the phone so I can order.


----------



## Observer (Oct 17, 2009)

*Chapter 2: Big Things on the Horizon *

Ugh*HIC*I dont know if I can eat one more BITE let alone another slice! 

Kim Kardashian lay back on the couch, one hand on her once again bloated and gorged belly. She had finished one whole deluxe pizza, a full liter of soda, and a batch of breadsticks, and was soldiering through her second pie when the fullness hit her like a ton of bricks. All of sudden it was like the stuff shed already eaten had expanded inside her, taking up every inch of available space in her stomach. Her pants, unbuttoned for comfort at the start of this feast, were now unzipped all the way, and her shirt was pulled up to just under her breasts as she rubbed her sore, aching belly. 

Her sister Kourtney, five months pregnant, was sitting across from Kim with a sly smile on her face, munching through the last slice of her third pizza. 

I warned you about those breadsticks, Kimmy, Kourtney said with a grin. They just soak up all the liquid in your stomach and blow up like little balloons. Smart eaters avoid those and concentrate on the pizzas themselves. Speaking of whichlooks like Im done with three pizzas, and youre not quite done with two. You owe me a purse, unless you can find some room in that tiny little tummy of yours. But considering how full it is.. 

And with this, Kourtney reached out and gave Kim a playful poke in the belly, which elicited a gasp of pain from the younger sister. 

Owww! Kourtney dont- Kim started to cry before a humongous belch ripped out of her with enough force to ruffle her sisters hair. 

Oh wow! Kim said as she leaned forward again. That felt soooo goodand now I have like, a lot more room again! 

Kim promptly dove into her second pie and made it all the way down to the last quarter of a slice before she had to sit back, stuffed and defeated. 

Looks like I get that purse, piggy! Kourtney teased her sister. 

Kim pouted a bit, then offered her sister a truce. 

Can we just.UUUUURP! call this a draw this time? she begged. 

Kourtney smiled at Kim, a sly twinkle in her eyes. Ok, for now. But I want a rematch soondouble or nothing. Ill consider this your free pass. If I hadnt of inadvertently helped you out, that purse would have been mine. I know I can outeat you, Kim. And in the next few months, Im going to prove it every chance I get. Every dinner, every place we go in publicevery time you and I eat together, I am going to eat twice as much as you. 

Kim raised a perfectly manicured eyebrow at this. Oh yeah? You barely beat me tonight, Kourt. That baby is going to start taking up more and more room inside your belly, leaving you less and less room for food. It wont be long before Im eating three times what you can. I dont have a baby to slow me down, remember. And this meal was only the start of my conditioning. Starting tomorrow Im going to start stuffing myself at every meal, stretching out my belly. And the more I stretch it, the more room Im going to have. Im going to be hugejust you wait. 

Kourtney laughed, one hand on her own rounded belly. You might be right about the baby taking up spacebut Im eating for two. And besides, you still havent gotten clearance from Jamie to even go ahead with your little scheme. Cart ahead of the horse again, Kimmy. Deal with Jamie first, and then outeating me later, ok? 

At the mention of the agent, Kims stomach churned, and it wasnt because of the huge amount of food in it. She really wasnt too sure if she could convince her agent to ok this crazy scheme, let alone go along with it. Shed have to meet with Jamie first thing tomorrow and clear it up, she decided. Ok, Kourt. Youre right, I ought to meet and talk this through with Jamie before I go, no pun intended, whole hog on this. But that can wait for tomorrow. Right now, all I want is an Alka-Seltzer and a nice nap. 

******** 

The next morning, a sleek black limousine dropped off a bloated Kim Kardashian in front of a three story office in Burbank, California. These were the offices of Donovan, Tate, and Keller, superagents to the stars. 

Kim swallowed nervously as she stepped inside, pulling her top down over the bulge of her belly and hitching up her sweatbottoms. This was far from her sexiest outfit, but it hid the effects of the prior nights binges well enough. And besides, it wasnt like she looked huge or anything. Just like she was a bit puffy, her belly pooching out moreso than it normally did. 

She got in the elevator and pressed the button for the third floor, rehearsing her pitch in her mind as she rode up. She would flat out tell Jamie what her plan was, and if Jamie didnt like it, she could 

"KIMMY look at you! a loud voice shrilled as the doors opened all the way, and Kim froze for a moment, her entire plan forgotten. Jamie Donovan was at the water cooler and had spotted her famous client right away, and was now making a beeline towards her. A powerfully built woman with black hair and hazel eyes in her mid thirties, Jamie Donovan made her mark in the entertainment business by representing and acting as publicist to, some of Hollywoods hottest and wildest stars. Part of the reason Jamie Donovan was so successful was that she took on the cases no one else wanted to touch with a ten foot pole, and she turned them from virtual pariahs into marketable commodities. 

There was a saying around Burbank that Jamie Donovan never failedher clients did. Jamie could talk up anyone or anything, and get them roles when no one else could. She was responsible for the continued acting gigs of Lindsay Lohan, Audrina Patridge, and Lauren Conrad, not to mention Paris Hilton and Nicole Ritchie at one point in time. Virtually all the scandal magnet heiresses went through Donovan, Tate, and Keller, and it wasnt because of Tate or Keller. 

Jamie advanced on Kim and gave her a big hug, crushing Kim against her own sizable breasts. Jamie, despite being a towering 63 and having the broad shoulders of a Nordic warrior queen, was actually sort of soft herself, most of the weight she gained going directly to her huge 40F breasts and her equally thick thighs. 

Kim so good to see you, Jamie began. Why dont you come into my office and have a seatwe have so much to discuss, dont we? 

Jamie finished with a smile. Ill send for some coffee and a few Krispy Kremes and we can get right down to business. Go ahead, go on in. Ill be right with you. 

Kim was more than a little taken aback, but she did as Jamie asked, making her way into the agents spacious office and taking a seat on the plush chair in front of Jamies desk. As she did so, her sweatsuit top rode up a bit, exposing a thin line of tanned brown belly-skin. Pulling it down self-consciously, Kim squirmed a little in her chair. 

What had Jamie meant by saying that they had so much to talk about? She couldnt possibly know about Kims plan. She couldntcould she? Had she felt the bulge of Kims small belly through the sweatsuit? Was she aware somehow that Kim had strayed from her famous diet and had jeopardized the million dollar endorsement deal that Jamie had worked so hard to get? 

Kims train of thought was interrupted as Jamie entered the office, three tall mochas with crème, sprinkles, and caramel and a full size box of twenty-four Krispy Kreme donuts in her arms. She sat the coffee and donuts on the desk in front of Kim and came around to the other side and sat down in her high backed executive chair. Grab a coffee and a donut, Kim. Its not every day my favorite client comes in. Dont be shy, take one. Its not like theyre for me anyway, 

Jamie said as she grabbed one of the coffees and a glazed donut. Well, not all of them, but Im sure you dont mind if I take one of your donuts, do you? 

M-mmm....donuts Ummmm.but what about my diet? Arent you worried about me getting.you know.f-f-FAT? Kim stuttered, too shocked for words to say much else. 

Jamie laughed and clapped her hands as she took a sip of coffee. Oh, Im sorry. I suppose I should have explained this to you before I just told you to stuff your face. Dig in while I lay all this out for you, please. 

Kim did as she was told and took one of the calorie-laden coffees and a donut as Jamie began to speak. You see Kim, the Fat-B-Gone diet company is thrilled with the weight youve lost using their product, and the Core Blaster workout machine Corporation is just ecstatic at what youve been able to do by using their machine and work out plan. Youve literally become a shadow of your former self. 

But isnt that what we wanted? Kim said around a mouthful of her second donut, taking a drink of coffee to wash it down. The donuts really were delicious, she thought to herself, putting a third one on the napkin in front of her before she knew what she was doing. 

Well, yes, at that point in time, Jamie continued. But now it seems like since youve lost your curves, youve lost a littlewell, a LOT of your appeal to the opposite sex. And both of those companies, welltheyve done all they can with the new and improved Kim Kardashian. What it comes down to, Kimit comes down to fact that, and I know youre going to hate hearing this, but I cant say it any other wayit comes down to the fact that people liked you better bigger. I need you to- 

Jamie swallowed hard here, preparing for the hysterical fit she was sure was coming from her tempermental client. I need you to gain back at least thirty pounds, or else youre going to lose both those fitness contracts, AND the Kurvy Kuties Kalendars deal. I hate to say it but the way you look now, youre hardly a curvy ANYTHING The media has lost all interest in you, now that youve lost your most amazing asset. I mean, look at youyour poor belly is all bloated from lack of food and your cheeks are suken in. Either you bring back that big, round, fat and fabulous ass or else I have no choice but to 

Kim shocked Jamie not by cutting her off, but by what she said next. Ill do it! I mean, Ive really worked hard to get this thin, and Im going to hate seeing all my hard work go away, but Id do anything for you, Jamie. And besides, I had this great idea that will go really well with what you want. 

Kim paused and took a deep breath, then continued. 

:You know how my sister Kourtney is pregnant right? Well, what if I keep a log of her weight gain and measurements, and I start gaining sympathy weight right along with her, charting my gain as well? You could build a reality web-based show around it or something, and we could post the photos online. Maybe make it a contestcall it Can Kim Catch up to Kourtney or something like that. What do you think? Kim asked nervously as she took a huge drag on her coffee. 

Jamie steepled her fingers on her desk and thought about it for a moment, unsure how to take this. Was Kim serious? Had her fitness nut client just agreed to gain back thirty pounds of fat so easily? Something must be wrongsurely this couldnt be that easy. 

Of course, this was Kim Kardashian she was dealing with here, Jamie reminded herself as she looked across the desk at Kim, who had polished off her second donut and was contemplating reaching for a third, her sweatsuit top riding up as she did so, revealing her bellybutton and a thin strip of tanned and poochy belly. 

She eats when shes nervous, Jamie thought to herself. I must remember that...it could come in handy later. 

Out loud she said, I like the idea, Kim. It works out to both of our benefits, really. But dont BS me here, girl. Why are you really doing this? This is too coincidental to be true. Im not ok-ing anything until you come clean. 

Kim took a massive drink of her coffee, draining the tall cup in five long drags to wash down the next donut. Jamie pushed a second one forward, which Kim took gratefully before speaking. 

Well, ok. See, I hate the fact that Kourtney is getting so much attention for being pregnant. I want that kind of attention too, you know? I mean, I busted my ass, literally, and got down to a size ZEROand nobody cared. But my stupid sister gets knocked up, and piles on a bunch of weight, and all of a sudden, her and her belly are all over every magazine, poster, and entertainment news show in town. Shes not the only one who can grow a belly, you know? Kim said, reaching for a fourth donut. 

Indeed, replied Jamie, pushing the box closer to Kim so that she wouldnt have to reach. 

I can pack on just as much weight as her, and I dont even have to be pregnant! And Iwell, I want to prove it. I hate the fact that Im super thin and the media doesnt care how much Ive lost, or how solid my abs are. Maybe if I put some junk back in my trunk, theyll start paying*UUUUURP* excuse memaybe theyll pay attention to me again. 

Jamie mulled this for a second while Kim greedily took two more donuts out of the box and devoured them, and then she spoke. Kim, that is the most childish, ridiculous, spoiled, and petty line of reasoning I have ever heard, and you better believe that were it not for the news I received from the diet company, and the exercise company, and the calendar company, and the polls from mens websitesheck, if the consensus wasnt what it is, Id be chewing your lack-of-ass out right now. But since your little scheme dovetails with the interest of this office so very nicelyI am ok with this." 

Kim sighed with relief as Jamie continued.

"But if anyone, and I mean anyone asks you, you never mention your true intentions to anyone, are we clear? You simply say that youre suspending your diet and exercise regimen, such as it was, until after your sister has given birth in order to support her as fully as possible during her pregnancy. I like your idea, and this office is going to run with it. That being saidput down that donut for a minute. I want to do something. Excuse me for a moment. 

Jamie got up from behind her desk and went to the little utility closet in the corner, and returned a moment later with a shiny white bathroom scale, placing it in front of Kim, who cringed a bit as she saw it. Ok, Kim. I want your first weigh in to be right now, so I have a number to put up on the site later. From now on, you will stop by once a week for a weigh in and photos. For now, just step on the scaleswell get the pictures later this evening. 

Kim stood up and stepped onto the scale, scrunching her eyes closed as she imagined the huge amount of weight she must have gained from her binges of the night before 

127 pounds. A great starting point, Kim, Jamie announced. 

Three pounds? All that food I ate yesterday and Ive only gained three pounds? Kim almost yelled. 

Jamie broke into laughter and handed her client the rest of the box of Krispy Kremes. Its not a bad start, Kimmy. Take the rest of these and eat up. Youre a growing girl now, and you need your calories. Now if youll excuse me, I have a meeting with another client in ten minutes. Remember, swing back by here around six and well take some pictures. 

Until then, I would eat as much as possible, as often as possible. And lounge around, Jamie declared as Kim left her office. No one ever burned off too many calories sitting on their assand we want yours as big, round, and HUGE as possible!


----------



## morepushing13 (Oct 17, 2009)

please please continue this... a little on the corny side but it grows on you because of it!


----------



## zachi (Oct 18, 2009)

that's was i'm waiting for, good job, please more !


----------



## Nalim (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice begining. Lets continue please.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Oct 21, 2009)

i quite enjoyed that one, hope it continues


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 21, 2009)

Where was this story originally? Is this the same Kerrynation that peruses Curvage?


----------



## Observer (Oct 22, 2009)

The story is an original work in progress sent to me at [email protected]. There will presumably be more to come. 

I don't know if Kerrynation uses the same screen name on Curvage but this is not his first work here.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not sure why I need to keep up with the Kardashians as I find their TV show inane, the couple times I've seen it and was too lazy too change the channel, and I'm puzzled why they're famous in the first place.

Anyway, I liked the story, though.


Dennis


----------



## AngelStryker (Nov 3, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I'm not sure why I need to keep up with the Kardashians as I find their TV show inane, the couple times I've seen it and was too lazy too change the channel, and I'm puzzled why they're famous in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, I liked the story, though.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

Now if we could just get another part for this story up.


----------



## kefte88 (Dec 14, 2009)

another part of this on the way? good stuff


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice beginning, you have my attention


----------



## AngelStryker (Aug 8, 2010)

Sooo, any chance that there's another chapter coming?


----------



## assass3 (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah do you think that you can make this into an XWG story? It would be very interesting for them to reach the 400's or so.


----------



## Goodface (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a really good story, and if you feel it in yourself to get some more chapters up on here, I would be very happy.


----------

